# Rebuilding Coils with Rubber Grommets



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Good day all,

I am in the process of using an atomizer that I rebuild, but by the 7th week now, my coil I've rebuilt 5 or 6 times; has now ruined the rubber grommet,

Is there any place to get new ones without having to buy new coils? the holder of the coil is great, it's just the grommets that needs to be replaced, ready for some new 26gauge stabbings 

Thanks, Cape Town is where Im aiming to buy these lovely fellas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (16/5/17)

Pics, not sure what you referring to grommet or peak insulator

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Rafique said:


> Pics, not sure what you referring to grommet or peak insulator



The highlighted yellow is the part I am needing/ Will be looking to raid some stock coils from kangertech to try fix my incident

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (16/5/17)

im assuming you re-building the kangertech coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Rafique said:


> im assuming you re-building the kangertech coil


no, you asked what a rubber grommet is, so I showed from the most basic viewpoint: when you buy a stock coil and it insulates the positioning of the wires; Im needing grommets, ;/ do you know if any place would stock replacements? :? hardware stores? what do I call it when going to find it in the outer world?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/5/17)

I use the Melo3 rba, which uses a rubber grommet. The grommet from the Vapresso CCoil commercial coil units works perfectly as a replacement. So, have a look at the commercial coil counterpart for your unit, if relevant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (16/5/17)

Buy a new coil and rebuild it several times over again, it's not that expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (16/5/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> no, you asked what a rubber grommet is, so I showed from the most basic viewpoint: when you buy a stock coil and it insulates the positioning of the wires; Im needing grommets, ;/ do you know if any place would stock replacements? :? hardware stores? what do I call it when going to find it in the outer world?




Aha, I see. sorry man. I dont know of any place that sells that or similar.

you can try www.essentracomponents.co.za/Grommet‎

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

You


Sprint said:


> Buy a new coil and rebuild it several times over again, it's not that expensive.


'are missing the main point of this, buying the coil is great, yes, it comes with the exact same structure, which will never falter, but only the rubber grommet /coil will ever need to be replaced, so knowing if the rubber grommets are available, can save many people a lot of time, and money, if you say buy it by the 100 for R5 - because that is the appropriate value for such a tiny - replaceable thing;

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Rafique said:


> Aha, I see. sorry man. I dont know of any place that sells that or similar.
> 
> you can try www.essentracomponents.co.za/Grommet‎


Http Status Code: 404

Reason: File not found or unable to read file

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (16/5/17)

Personally never saw the appeal of rebuilding stock coils . . . Hell dealing with rba sections was work in comparison to a dedicated rta . . . Then i discovered squonking 

I'm curious why someone would choose to rebuild stock coils, unless you are a Macgyver enthusiast, then i totally understand bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (16/5/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Http Status Code: 404
> 
> Reason: File not found or unable to read file

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Rafique said:


> View attachment 94781


probably work/ website is loading slow compared to all else;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Specifically, its for the Cloupor Cloutank M4- Dry burning coil 


Scissorhands said:


> Personally never saw the appeal of rebuilding stock coils . . . Hell dealing with rba sections was work in comparison to a dedicated rta . . . Then i discovered squonking
> 
> I'm curious why someone would choose to rebuild stock coils, unless you are a Macgyver enthusiast, then i totally understand bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/17)

HERE YOU GO

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> HERE YOU GO


Thanks for your help, you can freely have all the middle fingers you want  I tried that first, and came to the community second for smart ass commentary; I asked it directly, gave you a picture and still get questions asking things in what i mentioned '';..;'' already;

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Thanks for your help, you can freely have all the middle fingers you want  I tried that first, and came to the community second for smart ass commentary; I asked it directly, gave you a picture and still get questions asking things in what i mentioned '';..;'' already;



I knew my lunch was missing something, thanks for the salt.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I knew my lunch was missing something, thanks for the salt.


Actually it was chilli, you're the go-to-place when Google cannot produce results: nothing is better than people with experience and knowledge they can share.

Burn on it, choke on it, i don't care, your method of handling chillis are different to mine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Actually it was chilli, you're the go-to-place when Google cannot produce results: nothing is better than people with experience and knowledge they can share.
> 
> Burn on it, choke on it, i don't care, your method of handling chillis are different to mine.



I won't lie I have no clue what the shit you're trying to say, but I'm guessing from your disproportionate response to my joke you don't know what grommets are in relation to ears.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Im left here knowing you have eyes you can't use. Because we're on a vaping forum, and there are images attaches. If any headgear grommets has any relation to 26 gauge wire, you're using the wrong stuff. Go away Feliks


Feliks Karp said:


> I won't lie I have no clue what the shit you're trying to say, but I'm guessing from your disproportionate response to my joke you don't know what grommets are in relation to ears.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Scissorhands (16/5/17)

As the eldest of 3 brothers i love a lil anarchy and appreciate a classy troll, but it wasnt fun when mom made us hug it out or lock us in the bathroom till we we're "sorry" . . . Lets not get into dads methods

Act accordingly

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/5/17)

https://www.lightningvapes.com/prod...ty-s-eg-protank-evod-t3-etc?variant=392924828

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (16/5/17)

Thanks Dubz  Saved,  


Dubz said:


> https://www.lightningvapes.com/prod...ty-s-eg-protank-evod-t3-etc?variant=392924828

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/17)

Scissorhands said:


> As the eldest of 3 brothers i love a lil anarchy and appreciate a classy troll, but it wasnt fun when mom made us hug it out or lock us in the bathroom till we we're "sorry" . . . Lets not get into dads methods
> 
> Act accordingly






Worth.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## stevie g (16/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 94783
> 
> 
> Worth.


ouch!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 94783
> 
> 
> Worth.





Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 94783
> 
> 
> Worth.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Disagree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/17)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 94802






Pay him no mind. Kid's young and full of anger. Internet's usually a good outlet for them. Eventually they all grow up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Greyz (30/5/17)

RevnLucky7 said:


> View attachment 96228
> 
> 
> Pay him no mind. Kid's young and full of anger. Internet's usually a good outlet for them. Eventually they all grow up.



Thats quite a write he gave you @RevnLucky7 - you never came across as a pessimistic person to me, but hey it looks like Darren knows you personally

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/17)

Greyz said:


> Thats quite a write he gave you @RevnLucky7 - you never came across as a pessimistic person to me, but hey it looks like Darren knows you personally



Doubt it. I don't usually hang with the crowds that rebuild coils from back when the titanic sank. Those guys are way too technologically advanced for me. It makes me feel irrelevant.



Darren said:


> do you know if any place would stock replacements? :? hardware stores? *what do I call it when going to find it in the outer world?*



I'm also not sure we're from the same planet which decreases the odds even further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/5/17)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Doubt it. I don't usually hang with the crowds that rebuild coils from back when the titanic sank. Those guys are way too technologically advanced for me. It makes me feel irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also not sure we're from the same planet which decreases the odds even further.


At least you know your worth. Thanks. Go say it somewhere else now spread your word. You can't even reference the screen you're reading from correctly Try Instagram next  Immature moderators of a very mature community;

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Hey guys

Please remember forum rules - play the ball, not the man

If you want to get personal and start having words against each other, rather do that on another platform or privately - please don't do that on the public forum. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (30/5/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> At least you know your worth. Thanks. Go say it somewhere else now spread your word. You can't even reference the screen you're reading from correctly Try Instagram next  Immature moderators of a very mature community;



Man, u need to lay off the Sativa.... 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raindance (30/5/17)

Little tiffs like this are bound to happen in any polyamorous relationship...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

